# Corys and Zebra Danios...



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all. I recently got an albino cory cat, two spotted (or speckled, whatever they're called) and three zebra danios. My albino cory is always schooling with the danios near the surface and mid-tank. I thought they were only bottom dwellers... is this normal? He doesn't seem sick at all, he's not acting funny or floating or anything, just thinks he's a danio.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Cories need to be in groups of at least 4. So that means the albino is probably lonely, he needs more tank mates. So do the spotted cories. Both need to be in groups of at least four. They are related to each other but still need friends within their actual species. Also danios do best in groups of 5 or more. Currently, in your tank, there are not enough members of each species for them to form their "hierarchies".

What size is your tank?


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

It's fifteen gallons; I did some research yesterday and I returned my danios to the store, I do not want that many in the tank as I had other plans for it.

I now have the three cory cats, a clown loach, and three female bettas. I think I will also return the albino cory as I don't have the room for four of each and exchange it for another spotted one. That should work out well.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just a note about the Clown Loach I thought I would share... he is currently very small (about 1.5 inches) and will not spend his whole life in the 15 gallon. I plan on getting a 50 or 60 gallon in about six months, as well as three or four more loaches and have a species tank. So nobody worry, he won't be there forever!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

That sounds great! Be sure to post pics


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll take a couple tonight and upload. =D Thanks for your advice about the cories and the danios, BTW. I figured that the albino would be fine with the speckled because they were the same species... GUESS NOT. =O


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol no problem, glad I could help! Yeah it seems like it would work, like different breeds of dog packing together, but I guess it is different lol.


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

Sounds like a wonderful setup! I was told that different patterns would school together when I first started with Cories, but it's unfortunately not always true. Corydoras is a genus and the different color and body types (Julii, peppered, panda, etc.) are often different species. I think a lot of the albino corys in chain pet stores are just the albino form of the peppered Cory(C. paleatus). Do you have peppered Cories or were they sold to you as Julii/false Julii Cories? It would be interesting to know if they refused to school up even though they are probably the same species. Try planetcatfish.com for more info, by the way, it's a wonderful resource. The South American Catfish board is pretty much all Cory talk. 

I'm happy to hear everything worked out for you! Be careful with the catfish, they get addictive.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

@Jessie

I bought speckled as speckled, no fakesies there LOL. It's not so much that they're refusing to school, it's more that the albino was schooling with Danios. Now that they're gone, it seems like the albino is chillin' with the speckled more often. I'll give it a couple of days and decide from there what I want to do. My tank is pretty well stocked right now (3 cories, 3 female bettas and a clown loach). Once I get a larger tank (about six months I'm thinking) to put the clown loach in (along with some new buddies [does anyone know how well young/small ones get along with large/older ones]) I'm thinking I may get another cory or two to enlarge my school. Those little guys are so cute!

I REALLY just wanted a sorority tank and set my tank up planning on doing that. But when I saw the cory cats I just couldn't resist! I was going to have 5-7 female Bettas in it but now I think I'm sticking with the three, I kind of like having a community tank. This is my first aquarium so we'll see how well I do.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

These pictures were taken the day after I set everything up - the tank now has a huge rock cave with plants attached as well as some more java ferns along the back - a LOT more cover that way when the bettas get grumpy. =P I still haven't taken any NEW pics but I will soon.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

jessiepbg said:


> I think a lot of the albino corys in chain pet stores are just the albino form of the peppered Cory(C. paleatus).


Hmmm...I thought most of the albino cories were C. aenus (the bronze version). I know Petsmart lists their albinos as C. aenus. I was just curious because I have a an aenus specific tank with greens, 1 bronze, and a juvie albino. She was from a small pet store that had some peppereds in the tank in addition to bronze so now I don't know what she is. Her snout looks like an aenus though. From what I can tell in pictures C. paleatus have a smaller snout.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well hello technical talk... I don't know what you're talking about LOL. All I know is that my albino cory looked IDENTICAL to my peppered - minus, of course, the color. I have seen Julii cats and they look different than those two....


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

hedgehog said:


> Hmmm...I thought most of the albino cories were C. aenus (the bronze version). I know Petsmart lists their albinos as C. aenus. I was just curious because I have a an aenus specific tank with greens, 1 bronze, and a juvie albino. She was from a small pet store that had some peppereds in the tank in addition to bronze so now I don't know what she is. Her snout looks like an aenus though. From what I can tell in pictures C. paleatus have a smaller snout.


Paleatus is what I was told you usually find. I don't think albino aeneus aren't that hard to come by either, so that could definitely be what you have. They're really similar in body shape, I wouldn't know how to check accurately.

Your tank is really pretty, by the way. I love the more natural-looking tanks!


----------

